# Whole, Rolled or Flaked grains



## Hunterscliff (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello,
Just wondering what everyones thoughts were on the best way to feed grain, whole, rolled or flaked. At the moment I am feeding oats rolled but get the barley straight from the farm so can be whole or rolled. Best way to go for least waste?
Thanks


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

Flaked I think.


----------

